# pet shop license from home



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

can you get a pet shop license for selling from your home


----------



## kelz-b (Oct 20, 2008)

you sure can, you need to contact your local council. You will need to speak to the Environmental Services department who can send out an application form to you. The licence usually costs anything from £130 upwards and once the council have received your application form they will arrange to inspect your premises and also arrange a Veterianry Inspection too.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yup, as above - it's exactly the same procedure as getting a pet shop license from a business premises.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

To operate you need to hold a recognised animal care qualification, or better. Up here anyway, Adam.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

In Cornwall you don't need any qualifications and the only inspection you get is from a Vet.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Robbie said:


> To operate you need to hold a recognised animal care qualification, or better. Up here anyway, Adam.


Never heard of that! When I enquired round here, all you need is a good enough set up to pass the inspection, and some money!!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

You need to hold Pet Store Management from City & Guilds here - but each council can set the requirements for a qualification as it sees fit.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Grond said:


> Never heard of that! When I enquired round here, all you need is a good enough set up to pass the inspection, and some money!!


Our shop has recently changed hands. We were visited by the council rep from the licensing department who gave us written confirmation that to keep on trading to the public we needed at least one staff member with a recognised animal care qualification. Because our new owner has a degree in a semi-related field we were given a period of 24 months (two years) to attain a qualification from the councils list.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Athravan said:


> You need to hold Pet Store Management from City & Guilds here - but each council can set the requirements for a qualification as it sees fit.





Robbie said:


> Our shop has recently changed hands. We were visited by the council rep from the licensing department who gave us written confirmation that to keep on trading to the public we needed at least one staff member with a recognised animal care qualification. Because our new owner has a degree in a semi-related field we were given a period of 24 months (two years) to attain a qualification from the councils list.


See, you learn something new everyday!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Grond said:


> See, you learn something new everyday!


Indeed.

We're supposed to have a twice annual vet exam here where the leading vet(s) from DickVet (Edinburgh Uni Vet School) come and have a peek at the setups and stock. It's a bit funny as we're always rang by the vets for advice. I've on a few occasions had to correct the exotic vets. But that's what's happening - you need debt and a certificate to be knowledgeable.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

If you are going to have a pet shop license for your house then you are also going to need to declare a change of use with the Land Registry to change your property from a residential building to a commercial building as you will be running a business, you may also have to pay business rates instead of Council tax.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> If you are going to have a pet shop license for your house then you are also going to need to declare a change of use with the Land Registry to change your property from a residential building to a commercial building as you will be running a business, you may also have to pay business rates instead of Council tax.


This is true, although you may not have to pay business tax aslong as you make under a certain amount but dont quote me on that one.....


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> This is true, although you may not have to pay business tax aslong as you make under a certain amount but dont quote me on that one.....


Business rates is on the building, not the amount you make


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks everyone for the advice


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

Robbie said:


> To operate you need to hold a recognised animal care qualification, or better. Up here anyway, Adam.


Here we have to do a short 2 day course on animal handling (course covers mostly furry animals so isn't even relevent) and needs to be done within the first two years of opening.


----------

